# [Cm7] Created Ext3 Partition, Now Usb File Transfer Not Working



## coops (Nov 8, 2011)

My objective is to be able to store and obviously watch HD movies on my Touchpad.

Having first installed CM7 alpha 2.1 I used Tailor in webOS (beta pre-ware) to resize the media partition (5Gb) and add an ext3 partition (20Gb).

Switching to CM7, I am able to mount this partition to my fake sd card. And I have used dd to "prove" that this partition is capable of storing a file > 4Gb.

But with the ext3 partition mounted, I just see the spinning circle when I connect my Touchpad via USB (I have tried windows 7 and Ubuntu) - I am prompted to tap the USB transfer mode, and then tap OK to the warning that is displayed, but it then just gets stuck.

Under webOS I am able to browse the media partition via USB but cannot transfer a file larger than the capacity of the media partition (5Gb).

So I'm stuck with ftp transfers but either wifi or ftp is flaky here and it always craps out before any movie has transferred successfully.

Can anyone help with getting the USB transfer working?

thanks
Paul


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Why would you create partitions? Should just leave the file system alone as it was, and then transfer the movies over. I copied 720p & 1080p movies over, and both of them worked fine.


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

did you create the ext3 partition before or after the fat32 partition? You might have to change /etc/vold.conf.


----------



## amysor (Oct 22, 2011)

He wants to copy a file > 4GB over to the TP and can't do that on FAT.


----------



## coops (Nov 8, 2011)

amysor said:


> He wants to copy a file > 4GB over to the TP and can't do that on FAT.


Correct. Most of my mkv's are > 4Gb and I don't want to have to re-rip them all when I want to take them over onto the TP.


----------



## coops (Nov 8, 2011)

knaries2000 said:


> did you create the ext3 partition before or after the fat32 partition? You might have to change /etc/vold.conf.


I didn't understand the above until I looked at vold.fstab (is this what you meant, I don't have /etc/vold.conf?)

My vold.fstab has the following lines (other than those commented out right at the beginning):

```
<br />
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device<br />
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard/ auto SDCARD=/dev/block/dm-6<br />
# for mounting usb storage<br />
dev_mount usbdisk /mnt/usbdisk auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host.0<br />
```
So how do can I check which partition is which, and how can I use that information?

thanks
Paul


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

yes, that is the vold.conf that I am talking about. try to figure out which partition is your ext3 partition and which is the sdcard partition, and instead of using "auto" set the specific number. To find out which partition is which, just run "mount" in the terminal emulator on your touchpad to see which is mounted as the /mnt/sdcard/ or the other.

backup your vold.conf before you change anything, actually do full backup first.


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

by the way, you can't use windows to see your ext3 partition. You can set the usbdisk to your ext3 partition but only ubuntu can mount it.


----------



## coops (Nov 8, 2011)

knaries2000 said:


> yes, that is the vold.conf that I am talking about. try to figure out which partition is your ext3 partition and which is the sdcard partition, and instead of using "auto" set the specific number. To find out which partition is which, just run "mount" in the terminal emulator on your touchpad to see which is mounted as the /mnt/sdcard/ or the other.
> 
> backup your vold.conf before you change anything, actually do full backup first.


Really? I cannot see any mention of partition number when I use mount. I also tried

```
<br />
fdisk -l<br />
```
 but nothing was displayed.


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

when you type mount, it should show you a list of mount points and devices, at the end of the device, the partition is usually at the end.

i.e.

/dev/block/mmcblk0p<xxx> /system/ .....

so the <xxx> is the partition number.


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

you probably should run as root type "su" before typing the mount command.


----------



## coops (Nov 8, 2011)

knaries2000 said:


> you probably should run as root type "su" before typing the mount command.


Thanks for the suggestions, mount shows

```
<br />
/dev/mapper/store-ext3fs on /mnt/sdcard/ext type ext3 (rw, relatime, errors=continue, barrier=0, data=writeback)<br />
```
 and

```
<br />
/dev/block/vold/254:6 on /mnt/sdcard type vfat (rw, dirsync, nosuid, nodev, noexec, relatime, uid=1000, gid=1015, fmask=0602, allow_utime=0020, codepage=cp437, iocharset=iso8859-1, shortname=mixed, utf8, errors=remount-ro)<br />
```
So based on the partition number of the SD card, are we saying I should change


```
<br />
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device<br />
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard/ auto SDCARD=/dev/block/dm-6<br />
# for mounting usb storage<br />
dev_mount usbdisk /mnt/usbdisk auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host.0<br />
```
 to

```
<br />
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device<br />
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard/ 6 SDCARD=/dev/block/dm-6<br />
# for mounting usb storage<br />
dev_mount usbdisk /mnt/usbdisk auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host.0<br />
```
? i.e. change the first entry from auto to 6? Does this mean I will be able to see the touchpad's fake SD card when I connect by USB?

By the way, in case this is relevant: I do not have my ext3 partition mounted automatically yet, I am mounting it manually. I mention this for information and in case there is any confusion as to why it is not already identified in my current vold.fstab


----------



## coops (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone? I'm scared to test this without knowing if it'll work and thus screwing up my system. Thanks


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

You're better off just re-encoding the video, honestly. If you want to keep the resolution, just drop the bitrate. Additionally, most movies that size use ac3 or dts audio tracks, which can be problematic.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

knaries2000 said:


> by the way, you can't use windows to see your ext3 partition. You can set the usbdisk to your ext3 partition but only ubuntu can mount it.


really...been using this for about 7 months and works fine for me,

http://www.ext2fsd.com/?page_id=2

http://www.ext2fsd.com/?page_id=7


----------



## coops (Nov 8, 2011)

fgdn17 said:


> really...been using this for about 7 months and works fine for me,
> 
> http://www.ext2fsd.com/?page_id=2


Indeed, and I have a linux laptop, same problem. With the ext3 partition unmounted, USB transfer works fine. With it mounted USB transfer just hangs. I think knaries was onto something with the suggestion to use partition number instead of "auto" in vold.fstab, but I am totally stumped on finding out the partition number...Anyone help please?

thanks
Paul


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

why don't you try to use this app to see if it works first. It was made for the nook, when we had issues mounting the sdcard or media partition. this allowed us to choose which to mount. try it out to see if it works. if not, you will have to try to figure out which partition your ext3 fs. if you are familiar with linux which you seem to be, try to just ls -l "/dev/mapper/ directory. store-ext3fs should be just a symlink, and see what the target of the symlink is. I am not too familiar what you used to create the partition and how it is partitioned.

here is the link to the app.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=952456


----------



## coops (Nov 8, 2011)

I gave up on this in the end. Assured by clearly very clever jcsullins over on the cm touchpad IRC that the partition doesn't get a number and I would not be able to get my USB file transfer working. I also found the available media players (or maybe CM itself at the moment?) unable to cope with my 720P movies.

All is not lost though. I'm having more luck over on webOS using touchplayer and an overclocked kernel.

Thanks to those who tried to help with this!.


----------

